# Ab 1. Mai Gehts Wieder Los !!!!



## dorschhai (27. April 2005)

Bald ist wieder 1. Mai.:q Bei uns in Sachsen ist diese Tatsache mit einem sehr angenehmen Ereignis verbunden: Der Hecht ist wieder offen!#6 Von daher steht fest, was ich am Sonntag und zu Himmelfahrt mache! Nein, nicht saufen,#d sonden hechten!!!:g Ich wünsche euch allen ein kräftiges Petri Heil zum Start der Hechtsaison!#h


----------



## sebastian (27. April 2005)

*AW: Ab 1. Mai Gehts Wieder Los !!!!*

jaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa ich freu mich schon so drauf, bzw. is am 5 mai frei und ich glaub ich weis was ich da machen werd


----------



## Dorschjäger (27. April 2005)

*AW: Ab 1. Mai Gehts Wieder Los !!!!*

Auch bei mir geht es am 1. Mai auf Hecht.

Dorschjäger


----------



## Sylverpasi (27. April 2005)

*AW: Ab 1. Mai Gehts Wieder Los !!!!*

Wir haben vom Verein aus am 01.05. unser alljährliches Anangeln.... Möge die Saison 2005 beginnen :q#6


----------



## Martin001 (27. April 2005)

*AW: Ab 1. Mai Gehts Wieder Los !!!!*

Hallo,auch in NRW ist ab dem 1.Mai die Hecht-Saison eröffnet allerdings warte ich noch einen Tag da die armen Hechte ja sonst einen Schock bekommen von dem ganzen Kunstköderzeug:q 
Also ab dem 2ten kann es dann los gehen.


Gruß Martin


----------



## the doctor (27. April 2005)

*AW: Ab 1. Mai Gehts Wieder Los !!!!*

Freu mich schon auf den Sonntag....dann werde ich aktiv versuchen den Hecht nachzustellen#6 obs klappt?!;+ :q 
Hoffen wir mal das Beste...
Die Temperaturen sollen bei uns am Sonntag auf 25 Grad steigen - viel zu warm|uhoh:


----------



## banditz (27. April 2005)

*AW: Ab 1. Mai Gehts Wieder Los !!!!*

am sonntag morgen  wenns hell wird  gehts los   
hoffentlich erfolgreich


----------



## Pfiffie79 (27. April 2005)

*AW: Ab 1. Mai Gehts Wieder Los !!!!*

Der coundown läuft...noch 4 Tage:c....man man.....das dauert, die ruten sind gespitzt und die gufis sind schon heiß#h:q#6


----------



## fishing-willi (27. April 2005)

*AW: Ab 1. Mai Gehts Wieder Los !!!!*

ich bin auch schon ganz fickerich!!!kanns kaum noch erwarten, das erste mal dieses jahr!
auf hecht angeln mein ich natürlich 
hab mich extra samstach als fahrer zu verfügung gestellt, damit ich morgens um 4 auch ausm bett komm!ich werd hauptsächlich mit kunstködern arbeiten, ma schaun, vielleicht abends ma mit köfi aufn zander!
werd denn berichten wie es gelaufen is!!!


----------



## MeRiDiAn (28. April 2005)

*AW: Ab 1. Mai Gehts Wieder Los !!!!*

Vorfreude ist die schönste Freude   

dies ist uns Brandenburgern "leider" nicht vergönnt !  :q  :q  :q 

meridian


----------



## Kurzer (28. April 2005)

*AW: Ab 1. Mai Gehts Wieder Los !!!!*

Ja Sonntag, endlich nur schade das der Wels noch Zwangspause hat.

Gruß


----------



## Conchoolio (28. April 2005)

*AW: Ab 1. Mai Gehts Wieder Los !!!!*

juchuuuu endlich wieder alles offen in bayern, auch der zander juppi


----------



## lindenerspezial (28. April 2005)

*AW: Ab 1. Mai Gehts Wieder Los !!!!*

Das gleiche gilt für Niedersachsen! Am Sonntag geh ich blinkern...


----------



## dorschhai (30. April 2005)

*AW: Ab 1. Mai Gehts Wieder Los !!!!*

So heute heißt es: Ruten klarmachen, Rollen einfetten und die Wobbler aufpolieren damit morgen ab 4.00 Uhr alles fit ist. Außer ich natürlich. Werde auf der Fahrt wieder fast einpennen vor Müdigkeit! Aber dann gehts ja angeln...............


----------



## Pfiffie79 (30. April 2005)

*AW: Ab 1. Mai Gehts Wieder Los !!!!*

Nur noch paar stunden...dann sind sie dran, war heute Karpfenabschlußangeln und habe schon zwei hechtstandplätze ausgemacht......mal sehen ob die morgen beisen wollen#h


----------



## Ghanja (30. April 2005)

*AW: Ab 1. Mai Gehts Wieder Los !!!!*

Bin auch bereit für morgen. Gerät, Köder usw. steht bereit - nun müsste nur noch die blöde Kunstködertasche kommen.  :c


----------



## Gesangsverein (30. April 2005)

*AW: Ab 1. Mai Gehts Wieder Los !!!!*

bin auch schon total heiß auf morgen!
Da darf man bei uns auf einmal wieder Hecht, Zander und Barsch fangen und vor allem wieder Kunstköder benutzen!

...hab heute schon meine Angelsachen aufgeräumt, gereinigt und war im Angelgeschäft!
Heute abend dann Maifeuer und morgen gehts los!


----------



## Case (30. April 2005)

*AW: Ab 1. Mai Gehts Wieder Los !!!!*

Sitze hier und platz fast vor Neid. Muß bis zum 16ten warten.

Case


----------



## the doctor (30. April 2005)

*AW: Ab 1. Mai Gehts Wieder Los !!!!*

tja Case:q ätsch:q 

Dafür kannst du hier aber bestimmt schöne Berichte morgen lesen#6 

Meinen Kram habe ich auch gestern aufgeräumt, geputzt und schon parat gemacht...
Das Zeug muss nur noch ins Auto#6


----------



## Pfiffie79 (30. April 2005)

*AW: Ab 1. Mai Gehts Wieder Los !!!!*

Ich würd lachen, am ende fängt keiner was|rolleyes#h. Ja das mit der Post ist sone sache.....vorallen wenn sie keine Zettel in Briefkasten tut damit man weiß das es beim nachbarn ist|uhoh:.


----------



## DerSchneider (30. April 2005)

*AW: Ab 1. Mai Gehts Wieder Los !!!!*

Bin nicht  so der Spinnangler aber nach einer so langen pause freu ich mich auch sehr morgen ab 5.00uhr die Kunstköder tanzen zu lassen #6 
Allen viel Erfolg und bis morgen zur Berichterstattung


----------



## Veit (30. April 2005)

*AW: Ab 1. Mai Gehts Wieder Los !!!!*

Bin schon voll aufgeregt. Werde die kommende Nacht garnicht schlafen, weil ich mit meiner Freundin wieder zu ner Party gehen muss (nee, mach ich ja gerne  ). Wenn ich wieder zu Hause bin esse ich noch schnell nen Happen und morgen früh um Punkt 5 Uhr, also ganz Regelkonform eine Stunde vor Sonnenaufgang mache ich den ersten Wurf an der Röpziger Kiesgrube. Als erster Köder wird ein kupferfarbener Effzettblinker zum Einsatz kommen. Dort zwei Stunden, dann weiter an den Bruchsee in Halle und ab Mittag dann mit Boardie Dorschi noch an ein weiteres Gewässer auf das wir uns noch nicht festgelegt haben. 
Gerät ist schon fertig und steht einsatzbereit in der Ecke.


----------



## Spacewing (30. April 2005)

*AW: Ab 1. Mai Gehts Wieder Los !!!!*

das is so böse ich muss noch bis 15.5 warten was soll das ich will auch hecht angeln son scheiß ich dreh noch ab ich fang an zu zittern und werde depresiv ne ach was ganz so schlimm ist es nich aber fast*g*


----------



## optimax (30. April 2005)

*AW: Ab 1. Mai Gehts Wieder Los !!!!*

#h hallöle ,

bin mehr als vorbereitet!!...ich hoffe ich kann vor lauter zanderlust heute einschlafen.der wecker steht auf 4.30....dann geht die sucherei nach dem stacheltier los............#c die gute alte spree ist mein ziel (mit booti ).
.....im frühjahr hab ich die zandis noch nie verfolgt !

ein petri für alle#6 
oliver


----------



## Pfiffie79 (1. Mai 2005)

*AW: Ab 1. Mai Gehts Wieder Los !!!!*

@Optimax

Ich habe auch noch nicht im Frühjahr Hecht und co beangelt, bin mal ganz gespannt auf die ergebnisse, ob die denn so ähnlich wie im Herbst sind#c. Man sagt ja das der Herbst und der Mai die Hechtmonate sein sollen#c, naja nach einer Woche (die komende woche) sollten wir das alle wissen:q


----------



## Veit (1. Mai 2005)

*AW: Ab 1. Mai Gehts Wieder Los !!!!*

Kanns nicht endlich mal hell werden!!!!!


----------



## Ghanja (1. Mai 2005)

*AW: Ab 1. Mai Gehts Wieder Los !!!!*

Bin nun erst mal wieder zuhause zum Essen Fassen - war jedenfalls ein lustiger Morgen. Am späten Nachmittag gehts dann wieder weiter.  :q


----------



## Pfiffie79 (1. Mai 2005)

*AW: Ab 1. Mai Gehts Wieder Los !!!!*

Lustiger morgen???.....nun rück doch mal mit der sprache raus:q#h. bin neugierig.



Ps: ich denke mal die Hechte beisen,....hihi.....auf so ziemlich alles was man reinhält.

gestern ist einem nebenangler ein Hecht auf mais gegangen...landen konnte er ihn nicht der er das vorfach (monofile) geschnitten hat.


----------



## Toni_1962 (1. Mai 2005)

*AW: Ab 1. Mai Gehts Wieder Los !!!!*

Heute ging es am Fluß los. Nach einer langen Nacht in den Mai habe ich es tatsächlich geschafft früh aufzustehen und bin um 9.10 Uhr aus dem Haus gekommen. Bei traumhaften Wetter mit 23,5 Grad habe ich mich dann durch das Dickicht an der Amper gekämpft. Und dann: Goldenen Spinner groß, silbener klein, Blinker in Naturfarben in 3er Größe, in rot in 2er Größe, Wobbler in dick und dünn: NICHTS, kein Fisch hat sich dafür interessiert. Dann habe ich einen Mepps in Kupfer in Größe 00 angebunden (der ist so klein, das ich ihn kaum anbinden kann mit meinen großen Fingern) und an eine sehr seichte sandige Stelle außerhalb der Strömung geworfen und dann inerhalb 10 Minuten 3 Bachforellen. Anschließend noch einen Gufi von einem Hecht anreißen lassen.
Am Abend geht es dann auf Aal und Waller, idealer kann die Wetterlage dafür nicht sein.


----------



## DerSchneider (1. Mai 2005)

*AW: Ab 1. Mai Gehts Wieder Los !!!!*

:c  :c  :c 
Ergebnis es ersten (und für mich erstmal wieder letzten) Tags auf Hecht :0,00Hechte |uhoh:  |uhoh:


----------



## dorschhai (1. Mai 2005)

*AW: Ab 1. Mai Gehts Wieder Los !!!!*

Bi grad wiede gekommen meine Haut ist jetzt rot. Nicht voller Hechtblut, sonden eher von der Sonne. Gefangen habe ich zwei Untermaßige als einzigster am See auf Mann's Loudmouth Follow Me in Shockfarbe. Sind regelrecht draufgeknallt die süßen kleinen.


----------



## Ghanja (1. Mai 2005)

*AW: Ab 1. Mai Gehts Wieder Los !!!!*

Naja, ich war heute morgen und nun am späten Nachmittag. Heraus gekommen ist nix besonderes. Der Morgen war hier eindeutig "produktiver" wenngleich ich doch etwas Radau im Kindergarten gemacht habe. Heute morgen hatte ich das Vergnügen, 2 Hecht-Junioren zu landen (ein dritter hat sich los geschüttelt). Als netten Bonus gab es noch einen Barsch dazu. Lustiger Weise gingen sämtliche Fische auf einen Salmo Slider (10 cm, sinkend, Farbschema "Green Tiger"). Da versteh einer die Welt.  :q 
Abends war ich dann noch mit Boardie Hewaza unterwegs aber konnte nix mehr verbuchen. Hewaza konnte immerhin auch einen Hecht-Junior landen und hat wohl einen weiteren verloren. Fazit: war spaßig aber die Oma muss noch warten.


----------



## dEmOhAmStEr3d (1. Mai 2005)

*AW: Ab 1. Mai Gehts Wieder Los !!!!*

Fazit 1.Mai:
Forellen liefen heute wie erwartet gut am Bach. Dafür hat sich das Aufstehen gelohnt.
Nachmittag dann am See: Genauso beschissen wie Ende letzten Jahres. Nicht ein Barsch oder Hecht. Kein Nachschwimmer .. gar nix. Den Nachmittag hätte ich sinnvoller nutzen können.

mfg, demo


----------



## the doctor (1. Mai 2005)

*AW: Ab 1. Mai Gehts Wieder Los !!!!*

Hier ist mein Bericht:#6 

http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showpost.php?p=730104&postcount=109


----------



## The_Duke (1. Mai 2005)

*AW: Ab 1. Mai Gehts Wieder Los !!!!*

Tja...hier am Hochrhein dauert die Hechtschonzeit noch bis 31.05..
Da werde ich wohl mit dem Hecht*anangeln* noch etwas warten müssen  #c  :c


----------



## lindenerspezial (1. Mai 2005)

*AW: Ab 1. Mai Gehts Wieder Los !!!!*

Hallo Leute,

auch ich war heute blinkern und habe dabei gleich meine neue Pol-brille von Lidl getestet. Die ist echt spitze, hätte ich gar nicht gedacht, vor allem bei dem Preis! Wobei ich keinen Vergleich zu anderen habe, aber solange es klappt ;-)
Auf jeden Fall waren dort massig Karpfen und Brassen, auch in guten Grössen, aber ich war ja zum Hechtangeln dort und musste mich fast schon zusammenreissen, aus dem Staunen wieder raus zu kommen und zu angeln. 
Lange Rede, kurzer Sinn: Nach knapp drei erfolglosen Stunden habe ich dann noch nen 65er fangen können! Alles in allem ein tollerm, sonniger Tag und ein (immerhin maßiger) Saisonauftakt


----------



## Angel Andi (2. Mai 2005)

*AW: Ab 1. Mai Gehts Wieder Los !!!!*

Ich war gestern um 8uhr zum angeln gefahren. Hab mienen toten Köfi ausgelegt und prompt nach einer halben Stunde hat sich ein schöner 75 cm Hecht meinen Köder geschnappt  . Ich meine besser kann die Saison nicht anfangen. 
Den Hecht hatte ich schon einige Tage vorher dort räubern gesehen und mir vorgenommen dort mal geziehlt auf Hecht zu angeln.


----------



## HEWAZA (2. Mai 2005)

*AW: Ab 1. Mai Gehts Wieder Los !!!!*



			
				The_Duke schrieb:
			
		

> Tja...hier am Hochrhein dauert die Hechtschonzeit noch bis 31.05..
> Da werde ich wohl mit dem Hechtanalnageln noch etwas warten müssen #c :c


 
???Hecht-Anal-Nageln??? Wenn das kein Tatütata wert ist???#d #d #d


----------



## lindenerspezial (2. Mai 2005)

*AW: Ab 1. Mai Gehts Wieder Los !!!!*

Das war doch wohl kein freudscher Versprecher!?!? ;-)

Auf jeden Fall ein Tatütata wert!!! Finde ich!


----------



## Fabian89 (2. Mai 2005)

*AW: Ab 1. Mai Gehts Wieder Los !!!!*

ich war heut auch wieder los...
kein hecht sondern 4 kleine barsche bis vielleicht gerade mal 350 gramm


----------



## The_Duke (2. Mai 2005)

*AW: Ab 1. Mai Gehts Wieder Los !!!!*



			
				HEWAZA schrieb:
			
		

> ???Hecht-Anal-Nageln??? Wenn das kein Tatütata wert ist???#d #d #d



Oh Mann...und das mir!  #d  #d  Bald trau ich mich gar nicht mehr was zu schreiben 
Man sollte nicht übermüdet posten, sich dabei auch noch stören lassen und ohne Vorschau abschicken  :c 
Ab jetzt wird jedes Posting genauestens nochmal durchgelesen.
*Ich versichere an Eides statt, daß der Anblick einer Hechtkloake keinerlei erotische Gefühle bei mir aufkommen lässt!*  |uhoh:  |uhoh:


----------



## Lachsy (3. Mai 2005)

*AW: Ab 1. Mai Gehts Wieder Los !!!!*



			
				The_Duke schrieb:
			
		

> Da werde ich wohl mit dem Hechtanalnageln noch etwas warten müssen



*TATÜTATAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAa*


----------



## kanalbulle (3. Mai 2005)

*AW: Ab 1. Mai Gehts Wieder Los !!!!*

|muahah: ich bin dafür das die nächste Wahl ausfällt #6
Der Gewinner steht ja schon fest :q


----------



## nikmark (3. Mai 2005)

*AW: Ab 1. Mai Gehts Wieder Los !!!!*



			
				The_Duke schrieb:
			
		

> Da werde ich wohl mit dem Hechtanalnageln noch etwas warten müssen



Danke Hewaza   #6  #6

@ The_Duke
Leider hat das Editieren nicht viel geholfen  :q 

Du bist dabei  :q 

Sowas Verkommenes habe ich schon lange nicht mehr ahnden müssen   #d 


*TAAATÜÜÜÜTAAAATAAA*  :m 

Nikmark


----------



## Achim_68 (3. Mai 2005)

*AW: Ab 1. Mai Gehts Wieder Los !!!!*

Sodom und Gomorrha.......ich bin entsetzt!!!!!!


----------



## atair (3. Mai 2005)

*AW: Ab 1. Mai Gehts Wieder Los !!!!*

Braucht man noch mehr Beweise für den Verfall der guten Sitten???


----------



## wodibo (4. Mai 2005)

*AW: Ab 1. Mai Gehts Wieder Los !!!!*

@The_Duke

wollen wir die Maiwahl trotzdem noch abhalten oder änderst Du freiwillig Deine Signatur :q :q :q
Feine Arbeit Leutz #6


----------



## The_Duke (4. Mai 2005)

*AW: Ab 1. Mai Gehts Wieder Los !!!!*



			
				wodibo schrieb:
			
		

> @The_Duke
> 
> wollen wir die Maiwahl trotzdem noch abhalten oder änderst Du freiwillig Deine Signatur :q :q :q
> Feine Arbeit Leutz #6



Immer langsam damit mir das BF-Brandzeichen in den Hintern brennen zu wollen! |motz:
Der Mai ist noch jung, morgen is Vatertag, wo ja bekanntlich etwas mehr Alkohol konsumiert wird und alkoholgetränkte Postings können es auch in sich haben! Ich sehe der ganzen Sache völlig gelassen entgegen |gaehn:...noch ist der Mai nicht vorbei.   #4 
Datt Maiferkel habt ihr mir noch lange nicht verpasst! |abgelehn


----------

